# ActionEvent klappt beim Chat nicht



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

Hallo, habe in meinem Chatprogramm, welches ich hier letztens gefunden hab natürlich einen ActionEveetn mit drinnen.
Wenn ich allerdings auf ENTER klicke passiert nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt.
	
	
	
	





```
import java.net.*; 
import java.io.*; 
import java.awt.*; 
import java.applet.*; 

public class chatapplet extends Applet implements Runnable 
{ 
   public Frame f; 
   public static final int PORT = 63631; 
   Socket socket; 
   DataInputStream in ; 
   PrintStream out; 
   TextField inputfield; 
   TextArea outputarea; 
   Choice choiceChannel; 
        List users;  
   Thread thread; 

   public void init() 
   { 
f = new Frame("Agent159's knuddeliger Chat"); 
f.addWindowListener(new java.awt.event.WindowAdapter() { 
   public void windowClosing(java.awt.event.WindowEvent e) { 
      f.dispose(); 
                     }   }); 

      inputfield = new TextField(); 
      outputarea = new TextArea(); 
                users = new List(); 
      outputarea.setFont( new Font("Dialog", Font.PLAIN, 12)); 
      outputarea.setEditable(false); 
f.add(inputfield); 
f.add(outputarea); 
f.add(users); 
      f.setLayout(new BorderLayout()); 
      f.add("South", inputfield); 
      f.add("Center", outputarea); 
                f.add("East", users); 
      f.setBackground(Color.lightGray); 
      f.setForeground(Color.white); 
      inputfield.setBackground(Color.darkGray); 
      outputarea.setBackground(Color.darkGray); 
      users.setBackground(Color.darkGray); 
f.pack(); 
f.setSize(500,300); 
f.show(); 

} 
   public void start() 
   { 
      try 
      { 
    	 socket = new Socket(InetAddress.getByName("isis1.cs.uni-magdeburg.de"),PORT);
         in = new DataInputStream(socket.getInputStream()); 
         out = new PrintStream(socket.getOutputStream()); 
         say("Verbindung zum Server aufgenommen..."); 
      } catch (IOException e) 
      { 
         this.showStatus(e.toString()); 
         say("Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen!"); 
         //System.exit(1); 
      } 

      if (thread == null) 
      { 
         thread = new Thread(this); 
         thread.setPriority(Thread.MIN_PRIORITY); 
         thread.start(); 
      } 
   } 


   public void stop() 
   { 
      try 
      { 
         socket.close(); 
      } catch (IOException e) 
      { 
         this.showStatus(e.toString()); 
      } 

      if ((thread !=null) && thread.isAlive()) 
      { 
         thread.stop(); 
         thread = null; 
      } 
   } 


   public void run() 
   { 
      String line; 

      try 
      { 
         while(true) 
         { 
            line = in.readLine(); 
            if(line!=null) 
               outputarea.appendText(line+'\n' ); 
         } 
      } catch (IOException e) { say("Verbindung zum Server abgebrochen"); } 
   } 
   
   
   
   public boolean action(Event e, Object what) 
   { 
      if (e.target==inputfield) 
      { 
         String inp=(String) e.arg; 

         out.println(inp); 
         inputfield.setText(""); 
         return true; 
      } 

      return false; 
   } 
   
   

   public void say(String msg) 
   { 
      outputarea.appendText("*** "+msg+" ***\n"); 
   } 
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Du hast gar keinen ActionListener  :bahnhof:


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2007)

wie meinst du das jetzt? hast du dich verlesen, weil ich ja ActionEvent geschrieben hab. Oder brauch ich für ein ActionEvent auch nen ActionListener?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel15_006.htm#Rxx747java150060400053E1F024100


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

hab das jetzt so eingegeben, allerdings bringt er mir noch nen fehler bei ActionEvent


```
inputfield.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
		{
			chatapplet.ActionEvent(e);
		}
		});
```


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Du solltest das nicht kopieren, sondern lesen und verstehen


----------

